# Linux Applikationen > Anwendungen Allgemein, Software >  KDE stört mich beim TIPPEN!! hlp

## MidnightRambler

hab mandrake 9 frisch installiert, aber IMMER wenn ich in KDE etwas tippe (koqueror adressleiste z.b.) stört mich KDE dabei, weil es immer etwas an meinem getippten umändert!

wie kann ich das abstellen? um warum macht KDE das??

(dieser beitrag wurde in windows getippt  :Frown: ( )

----------


## MidnightRambler

sry falsches board  :Frown:

----------

